# Mise à jour 9.04 et surprise au redémarrage !



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2000)

Quel plaisir les mises à jour !
Après avoir quelques temps repoussé la mise à jour de mon système 9.02 (G4 400) en 9.04, je nai pas pu résister plus longtemps. Et bien jaurai mieux fait de me casser une jambe !
Après 49 minutes de téléchargement, la fraction de minute de mise à jour du système, le redémarrage.

Avant laffichage du bureau, Surprise ! un petit message fort sympathique :
Ce disque nest pas lisible par cet ordinateur. Souhaitez- vous linitialiser ?
Nom : sans titre
Format : Mac OS Standard 18,2 Mo !!
Annuler      Initialiser

Lannulation permet laffichage normal du bureau et le G4 fonctionne apparemment normalement mais à chaque redémarrage même message.
Linitialisation est impossible car ce disque est verrouillé.
Norton Disk Doctor voit bien deux disques durs : mon Macintosh HD et un autre macintosh HD avec licone verrouillé et ne peut donc faire aucune réparation de même pour SOS Disque.
Le support technique Apple est évasif et me conseille de restaurer mon système en 9.02 et de refaire la mise à jour : Même message.
Nouveau conseil : réinstallation avec récupération des données (pas encore tentée) car manque de temps, de temps en temps il faut travailler et produire avec son Mac
Mais je crois que je vais directement tenter une réinstallation complète avec un bon vieux formatage sauf si quelquun me trouve une autre solution

Vivement la mise à jour en 9.05 !!!!


----------



## mchillier (31 Mai 2000)

on peut essayer ceci mais sans garantie
prendre outil disque dur 1.8.2 (drive setup) et selectionner le disque en question, puis tenter de mettre le pilote à jour et redemmarrer


----------

